# AMR Rancho Cucamonga



## firejj423 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Just out of EMT-B training and want to apply to Rancho Cucamonga AMR. Help please!!!*

Hello my name is Josh. I am 19 yrs old and just finished EMT-B training program at Crafton Hills College in Yucaipa. I just registered to take the written test for national registry. I got a few questions. first, how much should i expect to get paid with rancho amr starting off? what should i ask for thats realistic cuz i was thinking like 10 - 12 dollars an hour. maybe like 11.50 or 10 an hour... second of all what advice can you give about maybe working two emt jobs or something. if i can make more then 10 an hour starting off i dont think i will need two jobs or would i? also im need to move out of where i currently stay. would it be good enough to move out with just one emt-b job? maybe to like a affordable living apartment. please help and thanks! sorry for my bad spelling.


----------



## brentoli (Dec 3, 2010)

firejj423 said:


> Hello my name is Josh. I am 19 yrs old and just finished EMT-B training program at Crafton Hills College in Yucaipa. I just registered to take the written test for national registry. I got a few questions. first, how much should i expect to get paid with rancho amr starting off? what should i ask for thats realistic cuz i was thinking like 10 - 12 dollars an hour. maybe like 11.50 or 10 an hour... second of all what advice can you give about maybe working two emt jobs or something. if i can make more then 10 an hour starting off i dont think i will need two jobs or would i? also im need to move out of where i currently stay. would it be good enough to move out with just one emt-b job? maybe to like a affordable living apartment. please help and thanks! sorry for my bad spelling.



I can't speak for your area of the country and cost of living and such. Most areas an EMT-B makes slightly above min wage. On an application, I will normally leave the requested salary portion blank. If there is room for negotiation then that will happen in your interview. More than likely they have a set pay that their new hires make. 

Many of the full time EMT-B's that I know have a part time gig somewhere. Either entirely unrelated, or in a hospital ER. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## WARR (Dec 3, 2010)

Doesn't AMR only hire 21+?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2010)

Most private EMS services require you to be 21+ due to insurance purposes. AMR, IIRC, might make exceptions, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Minnick27 (Dec 3, 2010)

I started working at my private company at 17. There were 4 of us at the time. Once the state found out we all had to stop working, which wasn't too bad because we all had birthdays in the month or so following it, and we all came back when we turned 18. The company still hires 18 year olds with no issues. I'm in Pa, so I don't know other states laws


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 3, 2010)

firejj423 said:


> Hello my name is Josh. I am 19 yrs old and just finished EMT-B training program at Crafton Hills College in Yucaipa. I just registered to take the written test for national registry. I got a few questions. first, how much should i expect to get paid with rancho amr starting off? what should i ask for thats realistic cuz i was thinking like 10 - 12 dollars an hour. maybe like 11.50 or 10 an hour... second of all what advice can you give about maybe working two emt jobs or something. if i can make more then 10 an hour starting off i dont think i will need two jobs or would i? also im need to move out of where i currently stay. would it be good enough to move out with just one emt-b job? maybe to like a affordable living apartment. please help and thanks! sorry for my bad spelling.



First, welcome and good luck. I work for an AMR division in Riverside County, I will tell you this, with the amount of EMT's looking for work, salary will be what they tell you it is, it can vary with experience, usually starts right around 10 bucks an hour. You can live very frugally on that salary, but I would recommend working towards medic school as fast as possible. OT is available, but most AMR IE divisions are overstaffed as it is and OT can be tough to get.


----------



## jon51 (Apr 29, 2011)

*AMR Rancho*

So I noticed AMR rancho has some job openings for EMT.  I would really Like to work out there so I have a question for current AMR Rancho or Riverside employees.  Realistically, how long would it take for a paramedic working as an EMT to get a spot as a medic.  Would you guys recommed this route?  Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2011)

jon51 said:


> So I noticed AMR rancho has some job openings for EMT.  I would really Like to work out there so I have a question for current AMR Rancho or Riverside employees.  Realistically, how long would it take for a paramedic working as an EMT to get a spot as a medic.  Would you guys recommed this route?  Any advise would be appreciated.



It takes 6 months working with the company in the same position before you can transfer to another division or re class.


----------



## jon51 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that quick response.  Do you work for AMR in Riverside or Rancho?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Thanks for that quick response.  Do you work for AMR in Riverside or Rancho?



I work for them in palm springs. All the AMRs in riverside and SB counties are pretty much the same. Riverside and Victorville are union while the others are non union


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 30, 2011)

jon51 said:


> So I noticed AMR rancho has some job openings for EMT.  I would really Like to work out there so I have a question for current AMR Rancho or Riverside employees.  Realistically, how long would it take for a paramedic working as an EMT to get a spot as a medic.  Would you guys recommed this route?  Any advise would be appreciated.


 

All those divisions also show Medic spots as well. I don't know how there are openings, but I'd apply ASAP if I were you.


----------



## GirevikMedic (Apr 30, 2011)

You can sort of re-class after 6 months. You will still be slotted as an EMT but you will still be able to function as a medic when on a medic staffed car. Since you'd be in the EMT slot you'd actually be working with another medic. 

You will be able to officially upgrade to medic class when a spot is open and you have seniority enough to fill it.

I'm in the same boat as you. Just got picked up in San Joaquin County as an EMT. There's pros and cons. It sucks I have a gap that I can't function in a medic capacity. But... it's much easier to land a full time gig as an EMT than a medic. EMT slots tend to open quicker and advance sooner due to other EMTs who are medics getting their shot to bump up officially. 

It all depends on what you're willing to deal with but it's worth a shot at the least.


----------



## jon51 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great information.  I am definitely willing to put time in as an emt in order to get a medic spot.  If they are hiring for medics even better.  I will head over there Monday morning.


----------



## jon51 (May 3, 2011)

So I went to the AMR Rancho offices yesterday morning and I was told that they are not hiring at all by the lady at the front desk.  The job postings on AMR's website are still up yet they are not hiring.  Is this normal for AMR?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2011)

jon51 said:


> So I went to the AMR Rancho offices yesterday morning and I was told that they are not hiring at all by the lady at the front desk.  The job postings on AMR's website are still up yet they are not hiring.  Is this normal for AMR?



Yes. It takes a while for AMR to update their info online.


----------



## jon51 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks.  It just seems awkward that paramedic positions opened on the 26th of april would already be closed on the 2nd of may.  Including the weekend, that means the post was only good for a few business days.  The issue is that all of the other AMR divisions (in and out of state) which have job postings online actually are hiring.


----------



## Useless (May 15, 2012)

*amr rancho hiring*

Every when does rancho hire? I have had my app sitting for two years with no call back until just recently, I hear about guys who turn their app in and get call backs within the month. I believe i went in with a profesional manner and respectfull. Also i recently had my interview with rancho and riverside with no luck. Am i that bad with interview skills or is it that competitive?


----------



## ABEMS (May 15, 2012)

I think those two locations are highly sought after because of location and call volumes. The company prolly get hundreds of applications. Important thing to keep in mind is apply to companies that are looking for employees and not just handing out resumes. Maybe try to get on with another service and get some more field experience first then apply to them. Take some additional courses, might help with giving you a better advantage over the others.


----------



## Useless (May 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 10, 2013)

*AMR Rancho medic info plz*

hey everyone, i saw a few threads that may have started to delve into my questions but i didn't want to hijack as the other threads were off topic already haha.

i have an interview with amr rancho for a medic spot coming up next week. i was just curious the 411 on everything. i also still have to take my written test as well. any info would greatly help my preparation. thank again

plz feel free to PM if you don't want to disclose on the thread.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll post for moral support.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 11, 2013)

Most AMR interviewes are structured the same:
Why do you wanna work here?
Give us a time when you had an issue with a co-worker, how did you handle it?
Name a time when you had to be a leader?
Have you ever done anything to improve your work place? 
Name a mistake you have made what have you done to prevent that in the future?
Some divisions will ask a drug question or a situational question, but they all generally follow the same format. Its a nation wide company so AMR has minimum requirements each division has to follow, but each division has the ability to add more to the process.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 12, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> Most AMR interviewes are structured the same:
> Why do you wanna work here?
> Give us a time when you had an issue with a co-worker, how did you handle it?
> Name a time when you had to be a leader?
> ...



thank you


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 14, 2013)

When I interviewed at Rancho AMR a month ago it was really easy they first wanted to know my availability etc. Asked me a time where I had a conflict with a coworker and how I fixed it. Why did I become an EMT etc.

My Riverside AMR interview a couple of weeks ago was even easier from what I remember:

Tell me something about yourself?
Why did you want to become an EMT?
Where do you see yourself 5/10 years from now?
Are you ready/comfortable to make the jump to a 911 rig?
If I called your past employers what would they say about you?

Thats pretty much it and then I was called in for a "group interview" where all 26 of us were hired. They hired a ton of medics over half of them were medics it seemed like. 3 EMT's have 0 field experience. They're lucky IMO.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> When I interviewed at Rancho AMR a month ago it was really easy they first wanted to know my availability etc. Asked me a time where I had a conflict with a coworker and how I fixed it. Why did I become an EMT etc.
> 
> My Riverside AMR interview a couple of weeks ago was even easier from what I remember:
> 
> ...



Thank you as well


----------



## Jacedc (Mar 16, 2014)

How are the full time schedules like for EMT out in Rancho Cucamonga? Do they follow a m-w-f type of schedule or something else?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

3/4 split 12 hour days, or 5 8 hour days compensated at a higher rate to match the 3/4 salary.. Unless you land a 24 hour station (which lays less to compensate for the 3/4 salary), but not likely as they as spoken for mostly. Then yes, it's M-W-e/o Sat or T-TH-e/o Sat or just Fri-Sun.


----------



## auxilio911 (Mar 18, 2014)

If offered a job, How long does it take AMR rancho to get back to you after the interview?


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Majority of the shifts are split:
Front half Sun-tues e/o wed
Back half Thurs-Sat e/o wed
Only 1 24 hour station left in rancho division, all the 8 hour cars are M-F, and a handful of weekday or weekend only cars are available.


----------



## Jacedc (Mar 19, 2014)

What is the average amount salary per month for a full time EMT?


----------



## auxilio911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got a job offer from AMR Redlands, just wondering what the orientation is like??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2014)

auxilio911 said:


> Just got a job offer from AMR Redlands, just wondering what the orientation is like??



2 weeks of boringness. Laws, regulations, policies, EVOC. Followed by field training time on the ambulance.


----------



## auxilio911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it two weeks straight 9am-5pm? I'm really excited, I was on the wait list for about a year. Do you know if they offer OT?


----------



## LAKings67 (May 6, 2014)

*AMR Rancho*

I have an interview coming up in Rancho Cucamonga after waiting a little over a year after passing the written exam. I have been currently working as an EMT during this 1 year of waiting to get an interview with AMR. My question is how is the interview process and what do I need to prepare for (skills, panel interview, 1 on 1...ect)? I know in Irwindale they do a skills and I heard Rancho is just an interview but I'm not quite sure. Any info would be great!
Again this is for AMR Rancho.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 7, 2014)

Just to clarify, I've received a call back for an interview from AMR after having submitted applications and a resume. They very well knew I was under 21. 

That said, there are still companies that may have the restriction.


----------



## Always BSI (May 7, 2014)

LAKings67 said:


> I have an interview coming up in Rancho Cucamonga after waiting a little over a year after passing the written exam. I have been currently working as an EMT during this 1 year of waiting to get an interview with AMR. My question is how is the interview process and what do I need to prepare for (skills, panel interview, 1 on 1...ect)? I know in Irwindale they do a skills and I heard Rancho is just an interview but I'm not quite sure. Any info would be great!
> Again this is for AMR Rancho.



It took me about a year and a half before I was contacted by HR for an interview. I interviewed at AMR Rancho last year but didnt make the cut. I was hired at another AMR division though. When I interviewed it was with 2 people and they switched off every question they asked me like 6. AMR Rancho does not do a skills test.


----------



## LAKings67 (May 7, 2014)

Always BSI said:


> It took me about a year and a half before I was contacted by HR for an interview. I interviewed at AMR Rancho last year but didnt make the cut. I was hired at another AMR division though. When I interviewed it was with 2 people and they switched off every question they asked me like 6. AMR Rancho does not do a skills test.


Hmm ok, when you didn't get the job at Rancho did you just keep applying and go through the motions until you got hired with another division, or did you have to take another written testing do the whole waiting process again? Or did they recommend you to the division you are at?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Just to clarify, I've received a call back for an interview from AMR after having submitted applications and a resume. They very well knew I was under 21.
> 
> That said, there are still companies that may have the restriction.



It was explained to me that AMR is a very large customer, so insurance requirements for them are a little more lax than you would find at a smaller service. AMR ABQ had three people that were 18 and were full crew members, not attend only. 
This is a rather old post at that...


----------



## Always BSI (May 7, 2014)

LAKings67 said:


> Hmm ok, when you didn't get the job at Rancho did you just keep applying and go through the motions until you got hired with another division, or did you have to take another written testing do the whole waiting process again? Or did they recommend you to the division you are at?



When I applied at Rancho I also applied at Riverside, Victorville, Redlands, Palmsprings. After getting the email saying I wasnt a candidate for Rancho about a week later Jessica the HR lady called me and told me there was an interview available for Riverside. I didnt have to do the written test or do the waiting process again. In fact when I interviewed at the Riverside Main the guy pulled out my exam and said "you did pretty well on this" I thought it was a bit weird that he had it with him lol. I was surprised AMR kept their word when saying they would notify me if there was spots/interviews available. It took a year and a half to hear anything back from them that was with multiple times emailing Jessica and seeing if there was any spots left.


----------



## Tigger (May 7, 2014)

My AMR operation will only hire 21 plus, as do nearly all paid agencies here. Not sure if it's insurance or otherwise.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2014)

The AMRs in riverside and San Bernardino counties will hire 18 year olds with no issues.


----------



## auxilio911 (May 7, 2014)

It's going to be 2 supervisors interviewing you. They are going to ask you questions about how you handle stress,customer service, and goals. But mainly stress questions(eg. "Tell me a time when you were in a stressful situation and how you handled it". No skills testing


----------

